# Can Anyone Reccomend Some Manga?



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 17, 2010)

Title says it all, I've just finished reading Kampfer up till now, and I'm current with Bleach, K-On, and Soul Eater. Plus, I've finished Death Note and FMA. Any recommendations on what I should read?

I'm primarily looking for seinein manga, they seem to have better themes then shonen, though it isn't bad. That's pretty much it, genre wise I'll read pretty much anything.

EDIT-I forgot to mention, DO NOT RECOMMEND NARUTO. I started reading it many years ago, then I realized that it (mostly) sucked.

EDIT 2-PLEASE! No hentai! I want storys, not titties!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 17, 2010)

la blue girl


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 17, 2010)

jymellis said:


> la blue girl



I said seninen not hentai!


----------



## natspotats (Sep 17, 2010)

i believe its called Tsubasa but im not entirely sure on the spelling


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 19, 2010)

Gintama - pokes fun at every Shonen Jump manga/anime and then some. 

Great Teacher Onizuka / Shonen Junai Gumi - a classic that's still great to read today.

Vagabond - manga based on the life of Musashi Miyamoto.

Beck/Mongolian Chop Squad - music based manga that's more intensive than the anime. 

Rurouni Kenshin - in this case Manga >>> Anime (purely becasue of the Jin-chu arc). 

Gantz - like Kenshin, the Manga is superior to the anime. 

...there's heaps more that I can't remember atm. I may update when I do. 



natspotats said:


> i believe its called Tsubasa but im not entirely sure on the spelling


 
Do you mean Tsubasa Chronicles?


----------



## SamSam (Oct 3, 2010)

Monster
MPD Psycho
Parasyte
Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 3, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Beck/Mongolian Chop Squad - music based manga that's more intensive than the anime.



Seconded...I'll still need to locate the last chapter of this. I'd think virtually any musician can appreciate this series. Its also one of those rare mangas where there the anime is just as good as the manga (IMO of course). It


----------



## Static (Oct 4, 2010)

^true that. so i recommed beck as well

check out 
dead man wonderland 
black lagoon 
Tenjou Tenge
Hellsing

none of these are "shonen" ..its senien ..but wen you say seinen do you mean like mature content and extreme violence sort of thing..or "slice of life" type


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 4, 2010)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 10, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> EDIT 2-PLEASE! No hentai! I want storys, not titties!


The fuck?! Who doesn't want titties?!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2010)

The Atomic Ass said:


> The fuck?! Who doesn't want titties?!



When I want to read, more tits then story get distracting.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 10, 2010)

Started reading Beck, it's awesome! Refueled my White Falcon GAS, though.



Static said:


> ^true that. so i recommed beck as well
> 
> check out
> dead man wonderland
> ...



By seinen, I mean thematic stuff. Manga that makes you think, not just simple "A fights B" formulaic stuff.


----------



## Static (Oct 11, 2010)

Then i suggest you read Jigoku shojo(anime highly recommended to get the "full" effect) you'll probably be doing good deeds in your life just out of pure paranoia after reading/watching this lol

Also youv mentioned that youv read K-on and your digging Beck, so another manga I suggest is Nana. Totally the opposite of the light hearted K-ON and more like beck with lot of drama(band and relationship stuff)


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 11, 2010)

Berserk and Blade of the Immortal?


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2010)

Berserk.

A million times over.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 12, 2010)

I opened this thread thinking "somebody wants manga recommendations? I know JUST the thing!" reading from the top "alright, nobody's said it... nobody's said it... how has no one said it yet?" 

then lo and behold metalgravy and MFB both FINALLY said it. 

BERSERK

must be the next manga you read. It can't be topped. The art, especially as time goes on, is simply the best I've seen in manga (or comics) and the story is awesome and very well told.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 12, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> When I want to read, more tits then story get distracting.


Need to work on your concentration, grasshopper. If you cannot follow the story AND jerk off as completely separate elements of your self, then you must meditate more.


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 24, 2010)

One Piece
Hunter X Hunter
Dragonhead

+1 for Berserk


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 27, 2010)

I just finished up Ga-rei recently, and would suggest reading it up till volume 8 or 9.. Of course, after watching the prequel anime. The prequel anime, Ga-rei -zero- is more of a seinen thing, while the manga, Ga-rei, is more shonen. For once, I actually enjoyed the anime over the manga with this series, as it was much more intricate.

EDIT: What the hell is wrong with me  I completely forgot to recommend Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.. I put my avatar to shame.


----------



## baboisking (Oct 27, 2010)

Monster 

Hellsing

Battle Angel Alita

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order

Dragonhead

Fullmetal Alchemist

XXX Holic

Great Teacher Onizuka

Jing: King of Bandits

Jing: King of Bandits: Twilight Tales

Others slip my mind, but these are all fantastic!

And, while I haven't had the chance to read it, Berserk is supposedly REALLY good, so try that to.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 21, 2010)

I've started reading Berserk, fantastic manga, thanks to all that reccomended it.

Also, did anyone else notice that, in BECK, during Grateful Sound 5, Eijji was playing an RG7621?

EDIT:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 21, 2010)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Need to work on your concentration, grasshopper. If you cannot follow the story AND jerk off as completely separate elements of your self, then you must meditate more.



Its not just that, but I've only been given one hentai manga that had a story that was passable. I actually want story, not just formulaic reasons to fuck.


----------



## timbaline (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy crap be ready for a giant list of Anime and Manga...
Fairy Tail
GTO
One Piece
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Ranma 1/2 (probably one of the funniest mangas I have ever read)
Shaman King
Busou Renkin
Samurai Champloo
Utawarerumono
Hunter X Hunter
Yakitate Japan!! (This show made bread really intense)
Code Geass 
Air Gear
Tenjou Tenge
Gurenn Laggaan
Hitman Reborn
ToraDora
Sengoku Basara
Spice and Wolf
Cowboy Bebop
Wolf's Rain (warning if you watch the anime, at the end you'll be so disappointed- you'll have a giant WTF moment)
Nodame Cantabile
Trigun
DBZ
Detroit Metal City (you have to watch the anime for this one, it's hilarious)
Mushi-shi(Watch the anime for this one, it's really beautiful)
Nyan Koi


----------



## silentrage (Nov 21, 2010)

I went to an art store last week and saw one that looked promising called BIOMEGA.
I opened it up and was greeted by a BEAR WITH A FREAKIN' RIFLE!

And I said, OMFG A BEAR WITH A FREAKIN' RIFLE!

The art and the mood generally looks good too, reminds me a bit of Battle Angel last order.


----------



## adaman (Nov 22, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Rurouni Kenshin - in this case Manga >>> Anime (purely becasue of the Jin-chu arc).





MetalGravy said:


> Berserk


----------



## MetalGravy (Nov 28, 2010)

silentrage said:


> I went to an art store last week and saw one that looked promising called BIOMEGA.
> I opened it up and was greeted by a BEAR WITH A FREAKIN' RIFLE!
> 
> And I said, OMFG A BEAR WITH A FREAKIN' RIFLE!
> ...




Hey, you in the bearsuit--

*BLAM*

It's not a suit!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 28, 2010)

These are my picks on them.
Naruto,
One Piece,
Bleach,
Death Note,
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 8, 2010)

silentrage said:


> I went to an art store last week and saw one that looked promising called BIOMEGA.
> I opened it up and was greeted by a BEAR WITH A FREAKIN' RIFLE!
> 
> And I said, OMFG A BEAR WITH A FREAKIN' RIFLE!
> ...


Hoooly crap how did I forget about nihei tsutomu's works.

Check out Blame!, Biomega, Abara, and Cydonia no Kishi. All of them kick ass and are by the same artist. Love all of them.


----------

